# 39 MONARK  5-BAR



## sprocket man (Sep 14, 2017)

Just finished this Monark 5-bar super frame dual springer.  This project has come a long way from
what I started with.  I was able to save the graphics on the tank revealing the original color of the
bike.  I realize that some of the accessories are not correct-- but that's me.  I'd like to thank several
fellow collectors for their help, especially Shawn.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 14, 2017)

Wow dude! Love those colors. Beautiful!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2017)

@Freqman1


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 14, 2017)

Very nice.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## kreika (Sep 14, 2017)

Wow!!!! Fantastic!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 14, 2017)

Just WOW!


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 14, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## tryder (Sep 14, 2017)

Yeah, beautiful bicycle!  Impressive.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2017)

The bike turned out nicely. I wonder how many caught that this is a dual suspension model? I am doing one of mine in this exact color scheme right now--a Model GT 495 with the dual Warner lights. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Sep 14, 2017)

I did. I was wondering if it was one of the ones made a few years ago.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 14, 2017)

Wowie!! That's stunning!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Sep 14, 2017)

Awesome job! Love the colors and the bike!


----------



## Dope54 (Sep 14, 2017)

Dream bike


----------



## sprocket man (Sep 14, 2017)

catfish said:


> I did. I was wondering if it was one of the ones made a few years ago.



This is not one of Gerorge C's frames.  This is the 3rd bike that I've painted.  I also covered the seat.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2017)

sprocket man said:


> This is not one of Gerorge C's frames.  This is the 3rd bike that I've painted.  I also covered the seat.



Any idea who fabbed up this one?.....unless it's orig:eek:


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 14, 2017)

Nice!!

I have one I'm doing in the same colors but reversed.


----------



## catfish (Sep 14, 2017)

I'll PM you the info


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 14, 2017)

Great job Tom! It's beautiful!!!! I'll come up and give it a test ride! Haha


----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 14, 2017)

Wow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 15, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Great job Tom! It's beautiful!!!! I'll come up and give it a test ride! Haha



your going to have wait Don I am going to ride it first ha ha reel nice job on it Tom I like it .from bicycle larry


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 15, 2017)

Wow!!! Super nice  bike.  Great job.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 15, 2017)

awesome,very nice.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 15, 2017)

>>>>>>>FANTASTIC!!!!!!!:eek:


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 15, 2017)

You should be proud of it. That thing is niiiice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 15, 2017)

Very nice!!!


----------



## vincev (Sep 15, 2017)

stunning bike !!


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 16, 2017)

Love it. Awesome job! Those dual lights, paint scheme and handlebars make the bike.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 17, 2017)

Great Tom, I have been eyeballing this project for a time during the process.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 18, 2017)

Very nice. Didnt catch the dual springer at first

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

